

Vaavud wind meter V2.0 with wind direction - rvlt
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vaavud/vaavud-wind-meter-v-20

======
neilpeel
Using Kickstarter again to add and improve on the product after a previously
successful campaign is a strong strategy, interested to see if they can
replicate their initial success.

